# Car Rental Rates



## tiger1210 (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow! The rates for car rentals in Maui for January are higher than I have seen. Anyone have any ideas to cut the rate?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2012)

We booked for March on Maui through discounthawaiicarrental.  For the first time ever they beat the corporate rates I get with Avis.  Rental is with Alamo.  I can't remember right now what the cost is.

http://www.discounthawaiicarrental.com/


----------



## artringwald (Jan 12, 2012)

Here's a thread with some good suggestions: Maui Car Rentals

I got the best rate through Discount Hawaii Car Rental, but I also booked through AutoSlash in case the rates go down. I just have to remember to cancel one of them.


----------



## winger (Jan 12, 2012)

artringwald said:


> ...
> I got the best rate through Discount Hawaii Car Rental, but I also booked through AutoSlash in case the rates go down. I just have to remember to cancel one of them.


I have done the exact two things with my Kauai booking (for Nov 2012).

Price so far for large size (all in) for 14 days using Discount Hawaii Car Rental is $571 and $563.   Autoslash has come in around 600'ish.


----------



## slip (Jan 12, 2012)

Right now I'm at $450 all in for an economy for 16 days on Kauai. I booked
Through Discounthawaiicarrental. I booked that in November and the prices
Haven't been close since. I also have autoslash watching for me. I'll probably
Start trying Priceline again in February.


----------



## Icc5 (Jan 12, 2012)

*costco*



tiger1210 said:


> Wow! The rates for car rentals in Maui for January are higher than I have seen. Anyone have any ideas to cut the rate?


If you are a costco member we usually find them equal or better then most.
Bart


----------



## mlpmd56 (Jan 12, 2012)

I too about had a stroke when I went to make a reservation today.  OUCH.  Also tried Priceline with no relief.  $600 for a full size for less than a week.  I found Discount Hawaii by googling rent a wreck and Maui....and WOW.  Within minutes I had a full size for 6 days from Alamo for $285 all inclusive.  I was totally impressed.  Normally, I am more organized and do this way ahead, but we are going on Saturday (Jan 14) and I was starting to think we were going to be eating hot dogs all week.  Smile!
Marcy


----------



## Luanne (Jan 12, 2012)

Just checked.  Our two week intermediate car on Maui in March is total $475.84 through discounthawaiicarrentals.  The car is with Alamo.


----------



## TEK224 (Jan 15, 2012)

I booked back in late September for a car in early Feb.  Got a mid-size for 5 days for $225 tx included.  Got same costs for 5 days both on Maui and Oahu.  Haven't seen anything close to that since.


----------



## tiel (Jan 15, 2012)

We have been monitoring rental car prices for our trip to Oahu and Maui later this month since last winter.  The rates at rated out high and then gradually fell until sometime in September, when we found the best rates on Costco.  Although we have continued to check, the rates have not dropped, but have risen substantially. 

Just did a check on Costco for our dates on Maui, and found they are showing NO AVAILABILITY for Budget and Avis for economy through full-size cars, and rates over $1300  for economy/compact cars with Alamo and Enterprise, while some of the bigger cars are $760+ for the same time period!  However, the rate we got in September is $475...though I'm guessing it will be a bit higher due to the tax increase;  still, it won't be anything like $760.  

We intend to keep up the search until we depart, but are not feeling too optimistic about getting a better rate at this point.  As a matter of fact, these recent findings are making us feel pretty good about what we have, even though our rates don't look good against the prices others have reported here on TUG.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 15, 2012)

We are going to Maui 18 days, March-April, and Costco's rate is $691.  I think that is very high for Maui, but I am going to lock it in today.  I am concerned.  

I kind of knew from an earlier post here on TUG that car rentals were going to increase because of a new tax.  So I guess they are getting us with those costs too.  At least it's not just aimed at timeshare owners this time.  :rofl:


----------



## kwilson (Jan 15, 2012)

Just booked 16 days on BI through Costco(Budget). $20/day plus tax etc. 
Same price as discounthawaiicarrentals. Cheaper than Hotline.


----------



## luvgoldns (Jan 15, 2012)

This week I am paying $320 (total) for a full size for 7 days from Avis (AARP discount code).  Booked this last March and have been checking regularly ever since.  Also checked hotwire and bid on Priceline...but didn't want to settle for a (much) smaller car so I bid accordingly (and didn't get anything).

FWIW,
ilene


----------



## winger (Jan 16, 2012)

I am currently sitting at $563 all-in for 13 days in Kauai in Nov for a full-size (through discounthawaiicarrental).  This is a far cry from the $225'ish (all-in, full size, 14 days) the last two times I went to Hawaii.  I will continue to look for ways to lower that $563.  IF this trend of higher car rental keeps up, I wonder if this will hurt the Hawaiian tourism.


----------



## nalismom (Jan 16, 2012)

One question...when folks say 'all-in' does this mean full insurance coverage or just all taxes and fees?


----------



## winger (Jan 16, 2012)

nalismom said:


> One question...when folks say 'all-in' does this mean full insurance coverage or just all taxes and fees?



For me, 'all-in' means just total cost of the rental, fees and taxes includes, but not including insurance.


----------



## TEK224 (Jan 16, 2012)

Am I missing something on discounthawaiicarrentals?  After reading posts here, I went to their site.  But the prices looked the same as what was showing up on the company's site.  I didn't notice any cheaper rates, unless I'm not looking right.


----------



## tiel (Jan 16, 2012)

TEK224 said:


> Am I missing something on discounthawaiicarrentals?  After reading posts here, I went to their site.  But the prices looked the same as what was showing up on the company's site.  I didn't notice any cheaper rates, unless I'm not looking right.



This is what I found too.  No difference at this point.  Actually, when I checked this site a couple of times previously, I didn't get any deals better than what I was seeing elsewhere.  Wonder if it's just a matter of timing and luck.


----------



## Lawlar (Jan 16, 2012)

*Timely Question*

I tried to find a rental yesterday for our trip to Maui at the end of this month.  Most of the quotes were for $600 (plus all the extras) and Dollar and Avis said they had none available.

We decided not to rent a car.  Fortunately, we have a car we rented months ago for our first week while we're at MOC.  For our second week at the Marriott hotel, we are going to stay put at the hotel and use a cab to get to the airport.

Greed is everywhere these days.


----------



## AKE (Jan 16, 2012)

I booked through www.discounthawaiicarrentals.com 2 days ago for the end of the month for 10 nights and got a rate of $331 from Alamo for an economy car.  Don't search on their website but rather fill in the inquiry form and they will respond within 24 hours.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 16, 2012)

AKE said:


> I booked through www.discounthawaiicarrentals.com 2 days ago for the end of the month for 10 nights and got a rate of $331 from Alamo for an economy car.  Don't search on their website but rather fill in the inquiry form and they will respond within 24 hours.



What island?

I was able to get a compact car on Maui for 18 nights, $669 all in through Costco, dates are 3/17-4/4.  I hope to find it cheaper later, but at least I have something.  Rick is shocked at that price, because we paid $280 for two weeks at the end of August for Maui.  

These vacations are getting more and more expensive, but I believe it's the additional taxes for 2012 causing the increase.  I am not sure it's taxes causing it, but I think so.


----------



## AKE (Jan 16, 2012)

Maui picking up at the airport.


----------



## luvgoldns (Jan 16, 2012)

winger said:


> For me, 'all-in' means just total cost of the rental, fees and taxes includes, but not including insurance.


 
me too. taxes & fees & i'll fill up the gas tank myself.  



TEK224 said:


> Am I missing something on discounthawaiicarrentals? After reading posts here, I went to their site. But the prices looked the same as what was showing up on the company's site. I didn't notice any cheaper rates, unless I'm not looking right.


 
On the surface, I agree that the prices do look the same. However, they were able to get me a better rate than I was able to get myself for 7 days on the Big Island where I rented a convertible & picked up in Kona but dropped off in Hilo.

IMHO - it doesn't hurt to contact them anyway cause they don't require a credit card to hold a reservation they make.

ilene


----------



## curbysplace (Jan 18, 2012)

Discount Car Rentals came through yesterday with excellent prices for Oahu May 19-26 and Maui May 26-June 2.  Oahu $208 and Maui $217 for economy cars. One is with Thrifty the other with Budget.


----------



## dyi27308 (Jan 19, 2012)

*Maui 5/12-5/26*

Discount Hawaii car rentals, 14 days on Maui, 422.60 for a compact.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2012)

Just booked through Costco.

Two weeks on Maui in March, intermediate car with Alamo, $353.10 total.

Alamo's intermediate is a Toyota Corolla, or similar, which seems small to me?????


----------



## readyalready (Jan 25, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Just booked through Costco.
> 
> Two weeks on Maui in March, intermediate car, $353.10 total.



which company? thanks


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2012)

readyalready said:


> which company? thanks



Sorry, thought I said.  It was with Alamo. [I went back and edited my first post.]


----------



## winger (Jan 25, 2012)

Good job Luanne!  Now, maybe try to lower out into the mid-$200's


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2012)

winger said:


> Good job Luanne!  Now, maybe try to lower out into the mid-$200's



Wouldn't *that* be nice.    I will check again as it is closer, but I'm pretty pleased with the savings at this point.  My original reservation with Avis was a little over $500 (and that was with a corporate rate), then I had a reservation, also with Alamo, through discounthawaii, for $475.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 25, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## winger (Jan 26, 2012)

For our upcoming Nov 12-14 night trip to Kauai, we are currently at $560'ish. We will be disappointed to put it mildly if we do not at least lower that by 40% or more.


----------



## curbysplace (Jan 26, 2012)

Luanne said:


> Just booked through Costco.
> 
> Two weeks on Maui in March, intermediate car with Alamo, $353.10 total.
> 
> Alamo's intermediate is a Toyota Corolla, or similar, which seems small to me?????



Wow that is a great rate.  For late May to early June my Costco search shows an economy car from Alamo at $481 for two weeks (separately $233 for one week / $255 for the other week) in Maui.  Are you doing something special on the Costco travel site to get that great rate?


----------



## Luanne (Jan 26, 2012)

curbysplace said:


> Wow that is a great rate.  For late May to early June my Costco search shows an economy car from Alamo at $481 for two weeks (separately $233 for one week / $255 for the other week) in Maui.  Are you doing something special on the Costco travel site to get that great rate?



I don't think so.    I just put chose the car rental option, put in my location and dates and chose Alamo.  The site came up with a few different promotions.  I clicked on each of them to see which one would give me the best price. The search came back showing all car rental companies and different size cars.  The Alamo price was the best one.


----------



## curbysplace (Apr 25, 2012)

Just rebooked today with Costco for standard-size cars from Alamo.  Oahu is $147 for May 19-26 and Maui for May 26-June 2 dropped to only $106. Last week missed a rate on Oahu for $133 before buying a Costco membership.  The $106 for Maui is the best weekly rate I have seen anywhere.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 25, 2012)

curbysplace said:


> Just rebooked today with Costco for standard-size cars from Alamo.  Oahu is $147 for May 19-26 and Maui for May 26-June 2 dropped to only $106. Last week missed a rate on Oahu for $133 before buying a Costco membership.  The $106 for Maui is the best weekly rate I have seen anywhere.



That is a great rate! 

I don't think I posted our Alamo experience on Maui here.  First of all it seemed to take forever to get a shuttle from the airport to the rental car terminal.  The plan was I'd get the luggage and dh would go get the car and come back and pick me up.  I had the luggage way before he even got on a shuttle so we both went over to pick up the car.  Since there had been so many people headed to Alamo I was worried about what kind of line we'd fine there.  Well, Alamo has several kiosks in the rental building for use by those who have rented through Priceline, Hotwire and Costo.  The terminals only say Priceline and Costco, but dh was told to use it.  So, there was no line.  It's all self serve and once you get your rental agreement printed out you head outside.  There is someone there to meet you and walk you out to the cars.  You have your choice of what is available. We had rented an intermediate/midsize and were able to upgrade to a full size at no extra cost.  There was only one car the size we'd rented left on the lot when we got out there.  We could have also upgraded to an SUV or convertible for an additional cost, which we declined.


----------



## dyi27308 (Apr 25, 2012)

dyi27308 said:


> Discount Hawaii car rentals, 14 days on Maui, 422.60 for a compact.



I just rebooked with Thrifty car rentals for those same dates for $331.00.


----------

